# Use champagne empty bottles for wine?



## geek (Dec 30, 2012)

See picture, I removed the label and bottle is nice but it has a neck to the top that a shrink capsule would not be possible to use I think.

I did a try test with a shrink capsule and not good. See its wider "neck" to the top.

It looks like a cork can be put in though.

Comments?

..


----------



## Pumpkinman (Dec 30, 2012)

Geek,
The biggest issue would be the corks, champagne bottles take special corks.


----------



## geek (Dec 30, 2012)

I will dry test putting a cork with handheld corker and see what happens, the width seems the same size as the wine bottle.


----------



## keena (Dec 30, 2012)

I reuse sparkling wine bottles all the time, but that's a lil different. Let us know how it goes please!


----------



## Dugger (Dec 30, 2012)

You would need an oversize shrink capsule to fit that. A few of them is always handy to have around.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Dec 30, 2012)

Foil capsules!
http://brewandwinesupply.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=25_31&product_id=1153
http://brewandwinesupply.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=25_31&product_id=1154

Regular corks will fit, you can also use beer caps on them.
The reason for special corks is so you can wire them on so the pressure will not pop them when making sparkling wine..


----------

